# Temp Help needed, 1-2 months construction



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a job in Orange Beach, large job, close to completion, but still a month or two left. Looking for an able body or two, need to be able to lift 75lbs, fairly good with hand tools. Experience with powertools is prefered. I install cabinets, so if you have any experience in cabinetry, would be a plus also. Will be dong anything from sweeping up, helping unload a semi full of cabinets, dispersing cabinets through out the building, unboxing and even installing or learning how to. I have a fridge on site, generally have a water cooler with ice cold water in it. Hours will be 6-4:30 4 days a week. Mon through Thur. Unless we agree upon something diffrent. I am pretty flexible. 

Qualifications: 
MUST POSSES A DRIVERS LICENSE. We can carpool to save gas, but you will need to meet me!

Pass a drug screening

Must be able to tolerate heat, summer is in full swing, and there is no air condition, just a fan if we are lucky

Able to lift 75 lbs

Willing to learn and adapt to doing things the way Ask it to be done.

There may be some things I am forgeting? But we can work with this. Pay will be dependent upon experience. $8 - $14 an hour. Pay is Friday after first week of work, time cards due Monday to get paid that Friday! Please feel free to P.M. me, I would say call, but phone is acting up and gotta drop it off to swap it out. My cell # is 850-777-4920, if I do not answer, please leave a brief message and I will return your call. Position or positions will be available starting Monday, July 1!

Thankyou and look forward to hearing from you,

Jason Hays


----------



## Gopumas78 (Jun 4, 2013)

I live in the Milton/Pace area an I'm a teacher/coach so I've got a little under a month left of freedom but I do need to make some money. I'm not afraid of manual labor, matter of fact I enjoy it, and would be interested in commuting a couple days a week if the job is still available. Look forward to hearing from you. Joe


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Joe, got your msg, just been workin crazy hours. Will try to give you a call back today


----------

